# • ѕwell.gr • Alfa Romeo 159 Correction Detail •



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Hi there everybody :wave:

Last week Swell Detail Store welcomed an Alfa Romeo 159 for correction and protection

As it was delivered to us :










Claying:










Readings:





































Some 50/50's after using Menzerna PF2500:
































































Before and afters:
































































































































































































































































Dodo Juice Plastic Fantastic was used, on plastic trim, Glass was sealed with Nanolex Ultra Glass Sealant, and tyres were dressed with Zaino Z-16

As a finishing step I used Britemax Black Max and LSP was Britemax Vantage wax.

Final Shots:




































































































Thanks for watching.


----------



## Bayside32 (Apr 10, 2011)

:argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie: 



That is all. :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Great work Mike :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Great job there, on a great car.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Good job there mate :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Looks amazing Mike, i Love the BriteMax products at the minute!


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Bayside32 said:


> :argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie:
> 
> That is all. :thumb:





AaronGTi said:


> Great work Mike :thumb:





Trip tdi said:


> Great job there, on a great car.





DMH-01 said:


> Good job there mate :thumb:


Thank you all guys for your kind comments



JBirchy said:


> Looks amazing Mike, i Love the BriteMax products at the minute!


There good products indeed, Jon


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Great work as always mike. I've had the pleasure of doing a few alfa's, and although the lines and curves can make for a long winded detail, they do make a change to the standard euro box. You done it proud mate


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job..nice reflections:thumb:


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

That is just dripping:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

What can you say another great result looks fantastic enjoy the finish in the great sunshine


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Great Job


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Top work :thumb:


----------



## Spyder1984 (Feb 24, 2012)

Great Car, Great job!
Stunning example.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*This Alfa looked in a poor state to begin with it looks brand new again after your magic detail Mike :thumb:

I reckon it wasn't an easy colour to correct ( Jet Black ):buffer:

Mario*


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

The Alfa looks very nice Mike! 

Did you get any correction out of the Black Max at all? I read you can use this as a light finishing polish.


----------



## init6 (Mar 28, 2012)

Makes me want to get stuck into my 156 - Great job.


----------



## nuberlis (Aug 23, 2011)

Great looking finish!Very nice job Mike.


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Just like glass Mike, Great work bet the customer was very pleased.


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

stangalang said:


> Great work as always mike. I've had the pleasure of doing a few alfa's, and although the lines and curves can make for a long winded detail, they do make a change to the standard euro box. You done it proud mate


Thanks buddy. Yes, Italian design, makes the polishing process a bit different



tonyy said:


> Great job..nice reflections:thumb:


Thanks Tony



k9vnd said:


> That is just dripping:doublesho:doublesho


:thumb: Cheers mate



Derekh929 said:


> What can you say another great result looks fantastic enjoy the finish in the great sunshine


Thanks Derek, I here very good words about Greek synshine lately.



Racer said:


> Great Job


Thanks Rui



MAXI-MILAN said:


> Top work :thumb:


Thanks Maxi



Spyder1984 said:


> Great Car, Great job!
> Stunning example.


Thanks Spyder



Eurogloss said:


> *This Alfa looked in a poor state to begin with it looks brand new again after your magic detail Mike :thumb:
> 
> I reckon it wasn't an easy colour to correct ( Jet Black ):buffer:
> 
> Mario*


Thank you Mario. Yes it was a bit difficult, but in black colours, the results are stunning.



init6 said:


> Makes me want to get stuck into my 156 - Great job.


thank you Init6, you should if you haven'y already



nuberlis said:


> Great looking finish!Very nice job Mike.


Thanks Christo.



Mad Ad said:


> Just like glass Mike, Great work bet the customer was very pleased.


Thank you Adam. I think my customer loved it.

Thank you all guys for your very nice comments :thumb:


----------



## davec (Mar 5, 2012)

looks great buddy, top job


----------

